# Seiko discontinuing SARB017, SARB033/035, SBDX017



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara

As per Seiya's post apparently Seiko is discontinuing some of their most popular models.

Do you think they will follow the way of the SARB065 and make a comeback under a new reference with some upgrades (or cost cutting).

I'm curious to see what they will do with the mm300, will they reduce size, move away from monoblock case? Swap for sapphire and perhaps ceramic ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Seventy-five cents says the SBDX017 will be replaced by something practically identical except with the 'X' on the dial...

=\


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Crap didn't realize that somebody already posted the news when I scrolled quickly on tapatalk.

Don't know if that would make sense? They could've done it when they came out with the SBDX017 and they etched the prospex logo on the crown.

If the X will be the only update , it'll be a pretty crappy one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

If something replaces the SARB033 and 035 with no lume on the hands and dial, I will buy 2 of each.


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

alexus87 said:


> Crap didn't realize that somebody already posted the news


Maybe message a Mod and ask them to combine the threads.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG I can't believe they would discontinue the MM300. It is after all based on the 6159-7001 and I thought Seiko were bringing back their historical models like the 62MAS.

Whatever it is I'm definitely hanging on to mine now.. especially since it doesn't have the 'X' on the dial


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Glad I picked up a 035 recently.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Alpinist gets rarer ? Lovely!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Just picked up both the SARB033 and SARB035 for a great price, amazing quality, definitely the best time to buy before prices go up. Also have the SARB017 and the discontinued SARB065. Sad to see these SARBs get discontinued but I am interested in seeing whats coming out next.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

nolte said:


> Seventy-five cents says the SBDX017 will be replaced by something practically identical except with the 'X' on the dial...
> 
> =\


Definitely.


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Y4BBZY said:


> Just picked up both the SARB033 and SARB035


You and me both... Went on a bit of a buying frenzy, got both SARB's, a Grand Seiko and an SARW025. I have a 065 from a ways back. It's a shame to see the SARBs put to rest. They're truly universally acclaimed as amazing watches for the $$. In fact, amazing watches PERIOD.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

If they put out a new 033/035 with a silver dial I will finally buy one.


----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Come on Seiko, relaunch the MM300 with sapphire and ceramic!


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Perhaps Seiko finally realized how under priced these are. Best quality you can get for around $300 imo. Slap Swiss on the dial and they're probably closer to $1000. Love my 035 and now maybe I need to finally buy a 033 too. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

A 4R Presage version coming?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

any idea if this would affect price of SARB017 much?


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

I understand this guy is pretty big in the Seiko world but could he be wrong? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

irish0625 said:


> I understand this guy is pretty big in the Seiko world but could he be wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nope. Was on the money last year....

https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

BDC said:


> Nope. Was on the money last year....
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model


In that blog post he mentioned that the sarb065 will be replaced by similar models, however this time he didn't say that.... I really hope they don't stop making the models altogether or replace the sarbs with some 40-41mm versions

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

BDC said:


> Nope. Was on the money last year....
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model


I ordered my SARB065 and SARG011 from him about 2 weeks before that announcement... and I bought a 033 and 035 about a month ago... I'm starting to think that I'm the kiss of death to popular Seiko models...


----------



## spclEd (Aug 18, 2015)

Gizanthepuss said:


> You and me both... Went on a bit of a buying frenzy, got both SARB's, a Grand Seiko and an SARW025. I have a 065 from a ways back. It's a shame to see the SARBs put to rest. They're truly universally acclaimed as amazing watches for the $$. In fact, amazing watches PERIOD.


The SARB065 is (was) an amazing watch. Yes, I'm a bit biased, my newest one is my second -065. My two tone Date-Just & 18K Cellini didn't last in my watch box as long as the SARB. I guess Seiko knows it's market pretty well but I hate to see the end of this line.v

...I foolishly sold my first 065 Cocktail Time thinking a more expensive watch, or two, would surely replace it.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Glad I picked up a 035 recently.


Ditto


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just ordered a MM300 from seiya as they were not sold out. Regardless of what is coming out at Basel I like this model and have for quite a while.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

what do yall think the SARB17 price will be? stable?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

A year ago the SARX013/015 got replaced by SARX043/045 and the SARB065 got replaced by the SARY075. I can’t wait to see what’s next.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe we can finally stop using the SARB line to point out how they seem to be able to keep models with sapphire crystal and the 6R15 prices low, unadjusted for inflation, and still branded as part of model lines that are long defunct save for one or two models.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't believe it... I really hope that they will discontinue that references but that they will relaunch them under another name.
Something like happened with the Sumo that switched from SBDC001 to SBDC031 just to add the X on the dial.

I really hope that those wonderful models will remain intact under a different name with just very minor changes.


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like a lot of models sold out in the last 24hrs from the major sellers. Wow, blink and you missed it!


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

Just picked a 033 off the bay for a decent price, been on the fence with this one for a couple years now.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Come on people BUY BUY BUY!!!!

Haha, I am seriously thiniingtof getting a SARB017 now

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope that they discontinue the skx line and bring the design back with a 4R36 movement


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ms55 said:


> what do yall think the SARB17 price will be? stable?


Using the 059 and 021 as references, both appreciated in value after being disco'd. Both are hard to find now. I saw a used 059 several years ago with an asking price of around $1,000.

I think there may be more 017's around, but over time they have a good chance of a modest appreciation. Maybe 1X, possibly 2X, average cost new at today's prices. NIB would likely be worth the most. If I really wanted one now, I'd not pay much over $400 NIB from a dealer.


----------



## danlar (Jan 6, 2018)

That's really too bad. I enjoy these pieces and even considered adding one to my collection at one point. I'm interested to see what Seiko has in store for us next.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Neognosis said:


> I hope that they discontinue the skx line and bring the design back with a 4R36 movement


Many people would like that, and I think that would continue the popularity of this line.

But because it's so logical, my bet is Seiko can't leave well enough alone, and will "reimagine" it into something else: 50+mm case (no less than 48mm) and Monster hands for starters.

Maybe a cyclops.

Trendy, forced and odd looking 12 o'clock marker of some sort ... just because they can and why the heck not? Some one just has to put their own 2 cents in.

Oh, and of course, the obligatory PADI version.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

charger02 said:


> Just ordered a MM300 from seiya as they were not sold out. Regardless of what is coming out at Basel I like this model and have for quite a while.


I just ordered a MM300 as well from shopping in japan.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Using the 059 and 021 as references, both appreciated in value after being disco'd. Both are hard to find now. I saw a used 059 several years ago with an asking price of around $1,000.
> 
> I think there may be more 017's around, but over time they have a good chance of a modest appreciation. Maybe 1X, possibly 2X, average cost new at today's prices. *NIB would likely be worth the most. If I really wanted one now, I'd not pay much over $400 NIB from a dealer.*


I have a SARB017 sitting in the mail room at my office, maybe I should just lock it away and keep it as is, that won't happen though.


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

Do y'all think they're going to replace these watches with something very similar? Maybe at a higher price point like they did with the 2nd and 3rd gen monsters? Or maybe they're going to slap a cheaper movement in there to keep it around the $300 price point?


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dietly said:


> Do y'all think they're going to replace these watches with something very similar? Maybe at a higher price point like they did with the 2nd and 3rd gen monsters? Or maybe they're going to slap a cheaper movement in there to keep it around the $300 price point?


Second and third gen monsters had better movements than the first gen. Above the 6r15 in a three hander is just the 8l35 which would increase the price by quite a bit. I don't think they'll change the mm300 movement but hopefully will come with some upgrade apart from the x on the dial like everybody is fearing. A sapphire would be nice, a ceramic bezel or both. The sumo stayed the same apart from the x , so it might be the same for the mm300. I doubt they'll go down market with it l. For the sarbs though I'm not sure , might use a 4r35 movement, I hope not.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

alexus87 said:


> Second and third gen monsters had better movements than the first gen. Above the 6r15 in a three hander is just the 8l35 which would increase the price by quite a bit. I don't think they'll change the mm300 movement but hopefully will come with some upgrade apart from the x on the dial like everybody is fearing. A sapphire would be nice, a ceramic bezel or both. The sumo stayed the same apart from the x , so it might be the same for the mm300. I doubt they'll go down market with it l. For the sarbs though I'm not sure , might use a 4r35 movement, I hope not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm mostly interested in picking up a SARB033. I've had my eye on that watch for quite a few months, really can't decide if I want one or not right now in light of this news. I personally wouldn't care if they came out with a nearly identical new model to the SARB with a lower end movement. If that's the case I would feel silly for paying a premium for one now due to the hype.

I guess nobody really knows at this point.


----------



## mrvco (Jan 31, 2018)

ms55 said:


> what do yall think the SARB17 price will be? stable?


Stable yes, but you only need to look at the resell prices for the much more limited white SARB017 which has been <3x market price of the green SARB017. The green ones will probably start reselling for ~$500 once they are no longer available from retailers.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Dietly said:


> Do y'all think they're going to replace these watches with something very similar? Maybe at a higher price point like they did with the 2nd and 3rd gen monsters? Or maybe they're going to slap a cheaper movement in there to keep it around the $300 price point?


They already have both more expensive (SARX033/35) and cheaper (SARY055/057) replacements for sale.


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dietly said:


> I'm mostly interested in picking up a SARB033. I've had my eye on that watch for quite a few months, really can't decide if I want one or not right now in light of this news. I personally wouldn't care if they came out with a nearly identical new model to the SARB with a lower end movement. If that's the case I would feel silly for paying a premium for one now due to the hype.
> 
> I guess nobody really knows at this point.


The issue right is just that, we're in the dark . Even if if comes with a lower end movement I doubt the price will reflect that. You can get one now before prices go crazy. It might be that they just change the reference number and continue selling it as is, in which case you didn't lose anything.

It might come back with a different reference and lower movement but same price, in which case the older models will increase in value, here you missed owning one with the better movement for the same price.

Or they change the reference, introduce a new colour, keep all the rest the same but increase the price.

Or they will be discontinued with no follower.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Regarding comment above about Seiko potentially replacing the SKX -- unfortunately they may regard the new mini turtles as the new SKX in terms of market position (ie entry level diver). And if they produce enough of them prices will eventually settle down to SKX levels.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rissei said:


> They already have both more expensive (SARX033/35) and cheaper (SARY055/057) replacements for sale.


The SARY has a lower end movement, cheaper bracelet and clasp, and costs about the same as the SARB. The SARX is a bit better finished but is 2x the price (and I'd have a hard time paying that for a 6R15... You can get comparably finished watches with much better movements at that price). And both are much larger watches (41 mm vs 38). All else being equal, I'd buy a SARB over either a SARX or SARY based on the smaller size alone.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Bgsmith said:


> I have a SARB017 sitting in the mail room at my office, maybe I should just lock it away and keep it as is, that won't happen though.


Enjoy it. Wear it. Watches are not good investments.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Enjoy it. Wear it. Watches are not good investments.


Oh I will, I have a couple Seikos I could make a few hundred bucks on if I sold them as I got good deals on them, but I am one to wear and keep my watches, not flip them, been waiting on my 017 to get here for almost a month, I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh man...I just received the 017 and 033 in the mail last week. Great watches, I can understand why Seiko wants to quit selling them so cheaply. 

A cursory view on eBay shows prices are already +$75 from what I paid. That’s not good, because now I just want to put them in the safe (my wife said I can only buy watches if I wear them)...I guess these are first world problems, right?


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

I've had by 035 for two months and just received the 017 this past week. They're both great. It is so hard to figure out Seiko sometimes.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Most people seem to think the MM300 will be replaced with an updated dial, but I worry that as they are coming out with 6R15 versions that look similar, they won't actually replace the MM300. Think about it from a product tiering perspective, it would be weird to have two watches looking so similar occupying slightly different price points, mainly seperated by different movements.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Many people would like that, and I think that would continue the popularity of this line.
> 
> But because it's so logical, my bet is Seiko can't leave well enough alone, and will "reimagine" it into something else: 50+mm case (no less than 48mm) and Monster hands for starters.
> .


i do hate the hands on the skx, it is one of two things that have kept me from buying...


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

And i was just thinking about a mm300 too. The crystal, the bezel material and the rubber strap held me back. Rubber strap didn't look that comfortable. I liked the look though. 
If they updated it with a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and a softer strap (same look) I'd be in.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well just bought a sarb017 to keep in the box for awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPositive (Dec 13, 2014)

Thinking about MM300 now. This reminds me of when I was kicking myself for not buying a SARB065 Cocktail Time before the prices jumped about a year ago.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

BPositive said:


> Thinking about MM300 now. This reminds me of when I was kicking myself for not buying a SARB065 Cocktail Time before the prices jumped about a year ago.


There still some SARB065 NOS pieces on eBay for reasonable prices.


----------



## moorman (Jan 7, 2018)

I had to go ahead and jump on the Alpinist. It was on my wish list, but after visiting Gnomon and seeing that its ALREADY sold out there, i had to go find one real quick...


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Prices already on the rise from when I checked earlier today.

Look out.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

alexus87 said:


> Second and third gen monsters had better movements than the first gen. Above the 6r15 in a three hander is just the 8l35 which would increase the price by quite a bit. I don't think they'll change the mm300 movement but hopefully will come with some upgrade apart from the x on the dial like everybody is fearing. *A sapphire would be nice, a ceramic bezel or both*. The sumo stayed the same apart from the x , so it might be the same for the mm300. I doubt they'll go down market with it l. For the sarbs though I'm not sure , might use a 4r35 movement, I hope not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Seiko makes actual divers not desk divers. Zero chance you will see a ceramic bezel mm300 w sapphire. The MM300 was an actual true professional divers watch unlike the poser submariner from rolex.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Neognosis said:


> i do hate the hands on the skx, it is one of two things that have kept me from buying...


blasphemous. the skx007/009 are dive watch royalty appreciated by the WIS around the world.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> And i was just thinking about a mm300 too. The crystal, the bezel material and the rubber strap held me back. Rubber strap didn't look that comfortable. I liked the look though.
> If they updated it with a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and a softer strap (same look) I'd be in.


Well IF they do make these updates it will become the GRAND SEIKO MM300 with an updated movement


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

snakeeyes said:


> Seiko makes actual divers not desk divers. Zero chance you will see a ceramic bezel mm300 w sapphire. The MM300 was an actual true professional divers watch unlike the poser submariner from rolex.


How does sapphire or a ceramic bezel make a "poser" diver?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

MX793 said:


> How does sapphire or a ceramic bezel make a "poser" diver?


Because ceramic can shatter under water as can sapphire. The MM300 was designed to be an actual use professional divers watch hence the hardlex crystal and aluminum bezel insert

poser diver = desk diver


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

snakeeyes said:


> Because ceramic can shatter under water as can sapphire. The MM300 was designed to be an actual use professional divers watch hence the hardly crystal and aluminum bezel insert
> 
> poser diver = desk diver


Then why do Grand Seiko's professional dive watches, including the 600m Diver's SBGH255, use sapphire?

Hardlex is not stronger than sapphire, contrary to popular belief. Seiko uses Hardlex in their non-GS professional divers because at the thickness that is required of a dive watch crystal for pressure resistance, the defect rate in sapphire crystals is higher, which increases costs because they end up scrapping more crystals per production lot.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Then why do Grand Seiko's professional dive watches, including the 600m Diver's SBGH255, use sapphire?
> 
> Hardlex is not stronger than sapphire, contrary to popular belief. Seiko uses Hardlex in their non-GS professional divers because at the thickness that is required of a dive watch crystal for pressure resistance, the defect rate in sapphire crystals is higher, which increases costs because they end up scrapping more crystals per production lot.


Grand Seiko has to use sapphire considering they are Seikos answer to Rolex......notice they don't use a ceramic bezel? Hardlex will not shatter even though it is not as 'hard' as sapphire


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

So what if sapphire shatters. It's unlikely to happen. I'd rather that small risk than hardlex which can scratch with daily wear. Having said that the hardlex isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> So what if sapphire shatters. It's unlikely to happen. I'd rather that small risk than hardlex which can scratch with daily wear. Having said that the hardlex isn't a deal breaker.


You made my point. If sapphire shatters underwater we have a problem. The MM300 is meant for diving in real world conditions not to be a desk diver with daily wear. Thats the allure of the mm300. Its a goddamn legend!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

snakeeyes said:


> Grand Seiko has to use sapphire considering they are Seikos answer to Rolex......notice they don't use a ceramic bezel? Hardlex will not shatter even though it is not as 'hard' as sapphire


Hardlex will shatter. I've broken one before. It's less likely to shatter than sapphire, but it can still break. I'd still prefer sapphire though.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Premise said:


> Hardlex will shatter. I've broken one before. It's less likely to shatter than sapphire, but it can still break. I'd still prefer sapphire though.


Again. Point being that the MM300 uses hardlex because it is a purpose built diver and was never intended to be a desk diver like majority of todays 'modern' dive watches.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

snakeeyes said:


> Grand Seiko has to use sapphire considering they are Seikos answer to Rolex......notice they don't use a ceramic bezel? Hardlex will not shatter even though it is not as 'hard' as sapphire


Hardlex will absolutely shatter when it fails.

Sapphire seems like it can be plenty impact resistant to me...






Sapphire is more brittle, so when it does fail, it completely shatters (like diamond) whereas mineral crystals, including Hardlex, may just crack or chip before outright shattering. That said, if you bash a Hardlex crystal with a hammer, it will shatter if you hit it hard enough.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Hardlex will absolutely shatter when it fails.
> 
> Sapphire seems like it can be plenty impact resistant to me...
> 
> ...


Sapphire I am sure is more than suffice obviously. I am also sure its highly unlikely a ceramic bezel shatters under water as well. All I was saying is that the MM300 was purpose built for actual diving and never was intended as a desk diver. IF we see a reinvention of the mm300 with ceramic & sapphire you can bet $ that it will be under the Grand Seiko flag.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

snakeeyes said:


> Again. Point being that the MM300 uses hardlex because it is a purpose built diver and was never intended to be a desk diver like majority of todays 'modern' dive watches.


Sure and if only slightly more shatter resistant than sapphire is enough reason to stick to Hardlex, then so be it, but they must see it as an issue when selling watches or the new 62mas based models wouldn't have sapphire. It's not scientific, but I've never shattered or chipped a sapphire, but I've shattered a Hardlex. I was pull starting a 5hp Briggs motor when the pull string snapped and my wrist hit a brick wall.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

snakeeyes said:


> Sapphire I am sure is more than suffice obviously. I am also sure its highly unlikely a ceramic bezel shatters under water as well. All I was saying is that the MM300 was purpose built for actual diving and never was intended as a desk diver. IF we see a reinvention of the mm300 with ceramic & sapphire you can bet $ that it will be under the Grand Seiko flag.


And at the MM300's price point, purpose built diver is a laughable assertion in this day and age of dive computers. It's fallen behind in features and due for an upgrade.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

snakeeyes said:


> Grand Seiko has to use sapphire considering they are Seikos answer to Rolex......notice they don't use a ceramic bezel? Hardlex will not shatter even though it is not as 'hard' as sapphire


Oh please.

Now explain why the 1000m professional Tuna divers use sapphire and ceramic shrouds.

Are they toys too?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Not sure about a ceramic bezel, but it seems as though the LE green MM300 will have sapphire ("SG" listed on the leaks). And given that they're putting it on the lower priced 051/053 re-MAS', and the upcoming SPB077/079 as well, Seiko may be coming around to the market after all these years. It makes sense to me, and while Hardlex isn't a deal breaker (I like it a lot actually), Sapphire seems to be where they're headed


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Am I correct in saying that the price of the SARB033/35 will increase in the near future? Given that I'm thinking about selling my 035, should I wait a bit?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

94rsa said:


> Am I correct in saying that the price of the SARB033/35 will increase in the near future? Given that I'm thinking about selling my 035, should I wait a bit?


I think it's very possible it could increase in value. How quickly and how much is anyone's guess.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Now explain why the 1000m professional Tuna divers use sapphire and ceramic shrouds.
> 
> Are they toys too?


I can't explain. Steel shrouds are tougher and more practical. Hardlex has less a chance of shattering than sapphire.

There IS a reason why the term 'desk diver' exists.

Why stray off topic? the bottom-line still is that a MM300 will withstand more abuse under water than a ceramic bezel/sapphire crystal diver.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Premise said:


> And at the MM300's price point, purpose built diver is a laughable assertion in this day and age of dive computers. It's fallen behind in features and due for an upgrade.


This thinking applies to all dive watches vs dive computers obviously

A gshock frogman is the better option for that matter


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Premise said:


> I think it's very possible it could increase in value. How quickly and how much is anyone's guess.


Thanks for the response. I will probably just go ahead and sell it. I've had it for a few years now and have fallen out of love with it :/


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Premise said:


> Sure and if only slightly more shatter resistant than sapphire is enough reason to stick to Hardlex, then so be it, but they must see it as an issue when selling watches or the new 62mas based models wouldn't have sapphire. It's not scientific, but I've never shattered or chipped a sapphire, but I've shattered a Hardlex. I was pull starting a 5hp Briggs motor when the pull string snapped and my wrist hit a brick wall.


And the sapphire wouldn't have shattered?

lmao. A bit extreme no?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

I can laugh at all the panic buying,know for a fact that 1 watch shop here has"put all stock away"
They are mass market releases that have sold for years so doubtful there will ever be a shortage. Of course in 30 years time you might double your money on a nos one...

The MM300 maybe as it is higher end so will be fewer examples available.
Not knocking Seiko in any way,my favourite brand .

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

snakeeyes said:


> And the sapphire wouldn't have shattered?
> 
> lmao. A bit extreme no?


It would have probably shattered too. The point is Hardlex is not shatter proof. I think for most watch buyers sapphire being less likely to scratch is a higher selling point. It is for me. I'm saying that I've scratched many crystals and broke only one. I've never damaged a sapphire. The broken Hardlex was a fluke and I think in almost all cases most people are not likely to break either crystal in daily use, so for me I'll chose the sapphire.


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Sapphire is superior to Hardlex, period.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

watchw said:


> Sapphire is superior to Hardlex, period.


Pretty much what I'm getting at. There's no real reason beyond cost savings for mineral crystals.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

watchw said:


> Sapphire is superior to Hardlex, period.


In most cases yes.

The speedmaster professional approved for use by NASA used hesalite crystal as opposed to sapphire because it is less likely to shatter.

Sapphire should be the choice for watches in general however in real life situations the hardlex is the better option when under water and hesalite is the better option in space.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Almost panic bought an MM300 this morning to be honest, but I'll be in Japan at the end of April so I somehow need to let cooler heads prevail, see what changes Basel has in store, and pick up the MM300 in Tokyo if I decide I don't like what I see. :/


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

snakeeyes said:


> ...hardlex is the better option when under water....


Ikuo Tokunaga believes that sapphire is superior than hardlex, which explains why once sapphire production costs came down, it was added to their top spec diver at the time (Darth Tuna).


----------



## hapasnyper (Aug 8, 2017)

I am so glad I listened to my gut and purchased the SBDX017 while I was in Japan earlier this year. If it gets replaced with the prospex logo that would have been a no go for me.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

watchw said:


> Sapphire is superior to Hardlex, period.


That is the general consensus but hold on. Hardlex is more transparent than sapphire, meaning it is less reflective. If you compare your run of the mill SNZG or SNK hardlex against the SARB's sapphire you will find the SARB far more reflective and glary under bright conditions while the SNZG/SNK crystal is more 'invisible'.
Simple uncoated hardlex has similar transparency to sapphire with double AR and we all know the problem with AR top coating, i.e. it is easily scratched.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> Almost panic bought an MM300 this morning to be honest, but I'll be in Japan at the end of April so I somehow need to let cooler heads prevail, see what changes Basel has in store, and pick up the MM300 in Tokyo if I decide I don't like what I see. :/


I've panicked last night and bought a MM300 ; also because they were sold out in a few places :-d But I always liked MM300


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats on getting the MM300. A beautiful watch. Love wearing mine.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

For those who are interested in buying from Rakuten global, I noticed Ebates has 20% cash back right now so you can save some $$$ before prices go up


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

City74 said:


> For those who are interested in buying from Rakuten global, I noticed Ebates has 20% cash back right now so you can save some $$$ before prices go up


Link to the sale?

FYI:

I bought a SARB017 last night at about 9:00PM EST. There were 12-15 eBay sellers with them available for purchase.

The eBay seller I purchased mine off of is now sold out. There are now 3 sellers on eBay with SARB017 in stock.

These prices are going to absolutely skyrocket.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Link to the sale?
> 
> FYI:
> 
> ...


How about going to Ebates and typing in "Rakuten global" in the search area. That's pretty easy


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

City74 said:


> How about going to Ebates and typing in "Rakuten global" in the search area. That's pretty easy


Damn, someone hasn't had their coffee this morning.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

They'll all be reintroduced, but with the Monster/Tuna/prettymuchallseikomodelsnowadays-handset.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Is there any real data on whether hardlex is more shatter resistant than sapphire? Do half of you even know how shatteriness is measured, I sure don't. Where's the data?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Hardlex will absolutely shatter when it fails.
> 
> Sapphire seems like it can be plenty impact resistant to me...
> 
> ...


To be fair, that sapphire looks pretty thick... and it's on a forgiving table.

IRL, my ex wife and I were just playing around and my tungsten ring hit her watch, shattering with ease.

Maybe really thick sapphires do the trick? I understand the hardlex decision though.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Could we please stop this stupid hardlex Vs sapphire debate and get back to the topic at hand.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Is there any real data on whether hardlex is more shatter resistant than sapphire? Do half of you even know how shatteriness is measured, I sure don't. Where's the data?


Well, yea there's data. Physics tells us that harder, more dense materials will be less impact resistant. They are stronger against scratches but are more brittle and lack tensile strength.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Gotta grab them all before they disappear.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Grabbed a sarb017/033/035 yesterday while prices were still in the mid $300's on ebay.  Hope it will actually get shipped.


----------



## MrThePaul (Feb 25, 2018)

This was announced in between my ordering a SARB033 and it arriving*. Good timing I guess!

*It hasn't arrived yet, but appears to have reached Royal Mail. My first serious (for me) watch purchase. Hype!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

situ said:


> Grabbed a sarb017/033/035 yesterday while prices were still in the mid $300's on ebay. Hope it will actually get shipped.


This!

Usually eBay merchants have pretty good inventory control so I'm less worried. That being said it's alarming how fast those watches have sold out - literally overnight.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Guys Seiko has thousands of these watches in stock in their warehouses..

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Premise said:


> Sure and if only slightly more shatter resistant than sapphire is enough reason to stick to Hardlex, then so be it, but they must see it as an issue when selling watches or the new 62mas based models wouldn't have sapphire. It's not scientific, but I've never shattered or chipped a sapphire, but I've shattered a Hardlex. I was pull starting a 5hp Briggs motor when the pull string snapped and my wrist hit a brick wall.


There is no question that sapphire is a harder material than Hardlex. Sapphire is more resistant to scratches.

The two 62MAS reissue models you are referring to - SLA017, and the JDM version SBDX019 - use sapphire because that's what is expected in a $3,000 + USD, limited edition collectors watch. These are not likely to be used often diving to 200M.

If you smash any watch - sapphire or any other material - into a brick wall when swinging your arm back with force, it will shatter. So your example is perhaps not applicable for judging any translucent material used to cover a dive watch dial.

Seiko's claim for using Hardlex in dive watches involves key 2 factors:

First, The watch is under pressure, i.e. in the act of actually diving ... in water ... with air or gas. As in NOT just snorkeling around. Meaning to depths that put considerable pressure in a watch. Hint: there is no pressure involved in desk diving ... or any other land-based activity (like starting a pull-start small engine), at least not on the watch anyway .

Second, in the above conditions, the hit to the glass is modest - more like a bump. Think: with the force that might cause a scratch. Or a glancing hit. In that scenario, under that kind of pressure, Hardlex is more likely to scratch or chip, rather than shatter or crack. Under that kind of pressure, same hit, Sapphire is more likely to shatter, or crack enough let water inside.

The key to #2 above is the hit is defined as NOT smashing into a rock or metal object while taking a full backswing. At 200M, no mater what dive watch - or dive computer for that matter - you have on, you're likely to be SOOL. If you know what I mean ...

Read about Seiko glass here:
http://www.seiko.com.au/glossary/glass
"There are five types of glass used in SEIKO, PULSAR, and LORUS. They are: Acrylic Glass This is a plastic glass also known as a plexi. It is easier to scratch than Hardlex crystal, and reflects more light. Shallow scratches can be buffed out easily. Hardlex Glass This is a toughened mineral crystal glass developed by the SEIKO Watch Corporation, which is highly resistant to knocks and scratching. Hardlex glass is standard in most SEIKO, PULSAR and LORUS models. Mineral Glass A synthetic mineral crystal glass which is highly resistant to knocks and scratches Sapphire Glass A synthetic sapphire glass which is extremely hard to scratch or mark. This glass is second in hardness only to a diamond and is used mostly in the Premium Collection. Sapphlex Glass A new type of glass also developed by and unique to SEIKO. Sapphlex glass is a combination of SEIKO's superior Sapphire and Hardlex glass. The base of the glass is Hardlex and the top is Sapphlex. It is used only in SEIKO sports watches. and the JDM version SBDX019 - use sapphire because that would be expected in a watch that costs over $3,000 USD.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

davym2112 said:


> Guys Seiko has thousands of these watches in stock in their warehouses..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Yet AD's are out of stock. Usually when the AD is out of stock, it means the warehouse is out of stock.

And when a company disco's an item, they don't keep it in their warehouse. SOP is usually, before announcing an item is disco'd, they first stop making it. Step 2 is to push out inventory to their DC's, who intern push out to AD's & retail outlets. The announcement usually comes once the mfg has sold through their inventory.

So, for AD's to be out of stock now, Seiko would have stopped production months ago. Warehouses would have very little inventory. And AD supply on hand would also have dwindled down. Which explains why so many are OOS on these items now, just after the announcement. i.e. that's how a modest rush to buy by those consumers like us here that follow these things can quickly result in OOS's.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Vlance said:


> Well, yea there's data. Physics tells us that harder, more dense materials will be less impact resistant. They are stronger against scratches but are more brittle and lack tensile strength.


Those are assertions. And probably erroneous generalizations.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Those are assertions. And probably erroneous generalizations.


Prove otherwise.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Vlance said:


> Prove otherwise.


Haha, that's not how it works pal.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Density has nothing to do with hardness, and "material" is a very non-specific term.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Haha, that's not how it works pal.


Understandable. I could see it quite hard for anyone to disprove facts.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Vlance said:


> Understandable. I could see it quite hard for anyone to disprove facts.


Then explain to us how sapphire has higher density than diamond. Or how iron is harder than mercury. I really didn't want to make a fool of you...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Then explain to us how sapphire has higher density than diamond. Or how iron is harder than mercury. I really didn't want to make a fool of you...


Not sure if serious. 

I don't believe sapphire to be more dense than diamond. Nor do I believe iron to be harder than mercury (?). I hope no one does.

I simply stated that more dense materials will have an increased ability to shatter. That makes them less pliable and therefore lacking in tensile strength.

I will no longer be responding to you, as this thread is surely off topic.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

:'D ok


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Prove otherwise.


Nothing you've said is universally true of all materials. In many cases, what you've said is the exact opposite.

There is a direct correlation between the hardness of steel and its tensile strength. The harder the steel, the higher its tensile strength. It is, in fact, common practice to spot check the temper/strength of steels using a non-destructive Brinell hardness test rather than a destructive, dog-bone type tensile test of a sample. Steel is also much harder than aluminum and, depending on formulation, can be multiples stronger. So "harder = less tensile strength" is not universally true by a long shot.

Density has nothing to do with strength or stiffness. Lead is far denser than steel or aluminum, but much, much less stiff and much less strong. Lead is, in fact, very soft and ductile. Steel is much more dense than aluminum but is much stiffer and, depending on formulation and temper, can be several times stronger. Kevlar is an order of magnitude stronger and a bit stiffer than aluminum but is much less dense. It's several times stronger than your typical, grade 50 or 60 high strength steels as well, but not quite as stiff and, again, much less dense. FWIW, both mineral glass and sapphire are less dense than steel and are both far more brittle. So any correlations between density and stiffness, brittleness, or strength of materials are not universally true.

There isn't much data on Hardlex that I can find easily on the web. However, I did see someone do a comparison of Gorilla Glass (another toughened glass like Hardlex or Mineral glass) to sapphire for phone screens. Sapphire was found to be 25% stronger (tensile strength). It was also much stiffer and would not flex as far as GG before it broke. In short, that means it deflects/flexes less for a given load/force and requires a larger force to make it break, but when breaking force is reached, it will have deflected less when it fails than GG. Which is better depends on if you are considering deflection-based or force-based load cases.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Nothing you've said is universally true of all materials. In many cases, what you've said is the exact opposite.
> 
> There is a direct correlation between the hardness of steel and its tensile strength. The harder the steel, the higher its tensile strength. It is, in fact, common practice to spot check the temper/strength of steels using a non-destructive Brinell hardness test rather than a destructive, dog-bone type tensile test of a sample. Steel is also much harder than aluminum and, depending on formulation, can be multiples stronger. So "harder = less tensile strength" is not universally true by a long shot.
> 
> ...


You're right. I think I should have maintained my argument when referring to certain materials only. When it comes to the materials in question, I presented to much focus on the principles concerning them.

I do maintain that the more harder, denser sapphire would be more brittle and prone to shattering compared to the less dense, more scratch prone mineral/hardlex crystal.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Prove otherwise.


2 examples.

A. Ti-6Al-4V (grade 5 titanium)
Hardness 395 Vickers
Ultimate tensile strength 1170 MPa
Fracture toughness 43 MPa-m1/2

B. Aluminium 6061-T6
Hardness 107 Vickers
Ultimate tensile strength 310 MPa
Fracture toughness 29 MPa-m1/2

Compared to Ti-6-4, Al-T6061 is nearly 25% as hard with less than 30% of the tensile strength and has about 65% of the fracture resistance (a measure of brittleness). So these things are not directly inversely related and work independanly of each other. Density plays an even lesser part, take steel vs lead for instance.

Edit: Whoops sorry didn't see that post by MX793 basically on the same topic.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

obomomomo said:


> 2 examples.
> 
> A. Ti-6Al-4V (grade 5 titanium)
> Hardness - 395 Vickers
> ...


Yes. You guys are right. I was too focused on the principles regarding the two materials at hand.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

No hard feelings, it takes courage to admit when you're wrong.

So we can all pretty much agree that Hardlex sucks. I was a fan before I scratched my SKX crystal several times in a matter of days, in a few pathetic scenarios. Not that anecdotal evidence is evidence at all but I really lost my faith in it then and there. The tuna, with its domed hardlex crystal ought to be prey for som really horrible scratches.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> I can't believe it... I really hope that they will discontinue that references but that they will relaunch them under another name.
> Something like happened with the Sumo that switched from SBDC001 to SBDC031 just to add the X on the dial.
> 
> I really hope that those wonderful models will remain intact under a different name with just very minor changes.


Seiko, we need some official statement on this. I hate you when you don't say a word


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> No hard feelings, it takes courage to admit when you're wrong.
> 
> So we can all pretty much agree that Hardlex sucks. I was a fan before I scratched my SKX crystal several times in a matter of days, in a few pathetic scenarios. Not that anecdotal evidence is evidence at all but I really lost my faith in it then and there. The tuna, with its domed hardlex crystal ought to be prey for som really horrible scratches.


You'd think so but my old 007 Tuna is still scratch free and it's my nearly daily beater.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

now that they say it's discontinued it makes me want my old one back...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Then explain to us how sapphire has higher density than diamond. Or how iron is harder than mercury. I really didn't want to make a fool of you...





Vlance said:


> Not sure if serious.
> 
> I don't believe sapphire to be more dense than diamond. Nor do I believe iron to be harder than mercury (?). I hope no one does.
> 
> ...


Plenty of us on the forums have technical backgrounds. This isn't the place nor the time for a technical weiner measuring contest. Thanks gents.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

This

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...209003?hash=item4b37e3956b:g:gwQAAOSwsZJae4Eq


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

jspeakman said:


> This
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...209003?hash=item4b37e3956b:g:gwQAAOSwsZJae4Eq


Thats just dumb. Whoever decides to pay that. Now.

Anyways where the mods when you need them to remove unrelated discussions. I.e. sapphire vs hardlex. Let them start a new thread


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Why all this discussion on hardness on crystals? I thought this was a discussion on some SARB models being discontinued? Please post a new thread for these discussions, in which one does not need to review unrelated content. It is just a gripe for saving time, not trying to police.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

anrex said:


> Why all this discussion on hardness on crystals? I thought this was a discussion on some SARB models being discontinued? Please post a new thread for these discussions, in which one does not need to review unrelated content. It is just a gripe for saving time, not trying to police.


Its also a discussion of the legendary professional dive watch seiko marinemaster 300. sends shivers up my spine when i type. legend.

on that note. seiya japan is sold out

RIP mm300 perhaps the greatest seiko diver of all time.

#seiko

#mm300

#hardlex

#aluminum bezel

#purposebuilt

#8L35

#manufacture

#goat


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

snakeeyes said:


> Its also a discussion of the legendary professional dive watch seiko marinemaster 300. sends shivers up my spine when i type. legend.
> 
> on that note. seiya japan is sold out
> 
> ...


My heart full condolences. Such passion here.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Could this be the replacement for the Alpinist SARB017? Seiko SRPA77K1 has a 42mm case size, and a 4R35 movement and is only 100m WR. :-x


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

This is very sad, but I think we knew it was inevitable. Surprised at the MM300 being dropped, they just updated it recently so it's very odd to see it dropped so fast - then again same thing happened with the 3rd gen monster, just blipped on the radar and gone.

I haven't bought a Seiko since I got my tuna back in the spring of 2016, and with this trend of axing any remotely desirable models I fear I might be parting ways with Seiko permanently. Not necessarily a bad thing, I have too many watches and I've been giving serious thought to taking a plunge on my grail(s).


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Haha .. This Japanese blogger said back in November he's not happy if SARB017 is discontinued and replaced by SRPA with it's "contemporary styling" 42mm, 12-3-6-9 Arabics, downgraded specs (4R35 movement, no screw down crown, 100m WR). No doubt it has Hardlex instead of Sapphire, and probably Made in China. And downgraded dial too (matte vs sunburst). He speculates a version of this SRPA may be made in Japan in future, like the recent JDM Monsters.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

banderor said:


> Could this be the replacement for the Alpinist SARB017? Seiko SRPA77K1 has a 42mm case size, and a 4R35 movement and is only 100m WR. :-x
> 
> View attachment 12928461


thats far from legend ...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

The MM300 wil obviously be back with Prospex logos. 
Sapphire possibly too if it matches the upcoming green MM300 LE.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I have had SARB017 on my list for a long time but I had decided not to buy another Seiko. After the announcement two days ago, I saw the price of SARB017 go from around $350 to $400 and up. I finally caved in and bought one at $380.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Reminds me of when Seiko discontinued SUS series.


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

I'e been drakning.b ut I love this watch.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

017 Distortion Field


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Rest in peace MM300. I’m glad I have an original 001 but I’ve just ordered a BNIB sbdx017 to hold onto and see how the market goes. Either way I can’t see me losing money on the 017 once the newer prospex version is released


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

It's crazy how fast these are currently selling. 

I'm looking at a newly listed SARB017 on ebay, refreshed the page and 2 were just sold.

Wish I had the funds for a MM300, but tempted to pick up either a SARB017 or SARB035. But man...that SARB017 Alpinist is really a one of a kind watch. There's nothing like it out there.

edit- 4 out of 5 sold!!!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mark my words........every Seiko discontinued, will be replaced by a BIGGER model! 
They keep growing in size! Damn it Seiko!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have never been a huge fan of the SARB017 but it is wild how fast people swoop in. I have been on the fence about getting an SBDX017 for weeks, I had one in my cart from Seiya but my CC thought it was a fraudulent charge, once I resolved that and got off of work, all were gone lol. The MM300 is a great watch, I really do hope they bring it back with sapphire and ceramic would be nice.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

banderor said:


> Could this be the replacement for the Alpinist SARB017? Seiko SRPA77K1 has a 42mm case size, and a 4R35 movement and is only 100m WR.


The 40mm SARG007 was touted as the 'new' Alpinist but that was disproved when they stopped making them after just over a year.
No idea why they suddenly pulled the rug, maybe they weren't selling very well. Lovely watch though, and perfectly proportioned.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Noticed the price settled down a bit. The 035 white dial version's price hasnt moved much. Is the white dial less desirable? Also, I dont understand why people would bid on a preowned 017 when a new one is only about $30 more. Strange.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I hope the prices don't go too absurd


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

situ said:


> Noticed the price settled down a bit. The 035 white dial version's price hasnt moved much. Is the white dial less desirable? Also, I dont understand why people would bid on a preowned 017 when a new one is only about $30 more. Strange.


 Same reason why people pay 20-23 GBP for a used GTA 5 game when they could buy it new for 25, some people don't do a lot of research.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

I am soooo glad I bought my 017 when I did! It is so unique that there really isn't anything out there like it. I figured that I would add a 035 at some point, but that probably won't happen now.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> I am soooo glad I bought my 017 when I did! It is so unique that there really isn't anything out there like it. I figured that I would add a 035 at some point, but that probably won't happen now.


You can still get one at very reasonable prices on ebay. The 017's are on another level.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Picked my SARB017 up today, the ebay seller I bought it from new seems to still have some, they are $35 more now than when I ordered mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anyone remember the reference for the SARB-like SEIKO but on which the hour markers were two parallel monoliths instead of just the one, and at 12 o'clock there are three instead of two?


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Does anyone remember the reference for the SARB-like SEIKO but on which the hour markers were two parallel monoliths instead of just the one, and at 12 o'clock there are three instead of two?


sarb023 ?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

allanzzz said:


> sarb023 ?












And look at those hands, they're also more beautylicious!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't imagine Tuna hands will look good on the SARB  4chan should make some sort of SEIKO meme involving those tuna hands so SEIKO perhaps would take it to heart. Sure, you save money if your factory produces only one set of hands for all your watches but I don't think it's a good move. Ah well


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Does anyone remember the reference for the SARB-like SEIKO but on which the hour markers were two parallel monoliths instead of just the one, and at 12 o'clock there are three instead of two?


SARB021. They stopped making those in 2015 or 2016 IIRC.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Never dealt with them but Japan-Onlinestore still have these discontinued models available. Prices are a tad lower than eBay prices for those who are interested.


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

I just bought another SARB033 since it is my favorite Seiko. Keeping it in the box.

Edit paid $301.31 on Amazon the second the news broke, before prices were inflated.


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

obomomomo said:


> SARB021. They stopped making those in 2015 or 2016 IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 12930471


SARB023 was the white dial version. Here's mine, made in 2012.









There was also a blue dial 045, brown dial 025, gold 026 and two-tone 046 which were discontinued before the 021 & 023 as far as I can tell. I certainly don't remember seeing them on the Seiko web site when I bought this in April 2013.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

The prices on the leftovers are already starting to spike, I ended up buying a sarb017 and a sarb033 yesterday, and could have saved $100 if I bought em a day sooner.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I got on the bandwagon, and ordered a SARB017 a few weeks back. I had seen nothing about them being discontinued at the time, just liked the looks of the watch. I got it in and then installed a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet, fitted end links. It makes for a rather elegant looking watch suitable for casual or dress wear.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

mr2manycars said:


> The prices on the leftovers are already starting to spike, I ended up buying a sarb017 and a sarb033 yesterday, and could have saved $100 if I bought em a day sooner.


you are absolutely right about that ! now the 017 is too expensive knowing what i could have paid !


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

mr2manycars said:


> The prices on the leftovers are already starting to spike, I ended up buying a sarb017 and a sarb033 yesterday, and could have saved $100 if I bought em a day sooner.


I paid $301.31 the second the news broke on Amazon.com. Now they are $399+. Crazy.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I purchased a SARB035 from Amazon two weeks ago and it arrived having already been worn. I was disappointed so I sent it back and ordered one from Long Island Watch, knowing that while I was paying a little more the watch would be brand new. I'm glad I did as now it looks like Marc is sold out.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I’m seeing one eBay seller who has a large stock of SARB017.

You can see the past 100 sales of that particular item. 

People are buying them 3 and 5 at a time! This is madness!


----------



## moorman (Jan 7, 2018)

Glad i pounced on one a couple of days ago. The prices are going up on the Alpinist...


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

All the folks that were on the fence got the push they needed to buy plus guys that want spares and speculators.
Add to that, the fear Seiko will replace these with a watch that has has a lesser movement.
Like the packaged food industry's "same price - smaller box" tactic.

Good reasons for a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

For those buying the Alpinist, don’t forget to look into Strapcode for bracelet options. Who knows what will happen with future production with the latest discontinuation news of the SARB017.


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

The one that temps me most that I don't already have is the SARX055, the baby snowflake.

But I am leaning towards just saving $3000 for a used Grand Seiko instead.... current collection all purchased recently, is SBDC051, SARB065, SRPC01, SARW035, SARW013, and SARW011. Went a little Seiko-tic...


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Y4BBZY said:


> For those buying the Alpinist, don't forget to look into Strapcode for bracelet options. Who knows what will happen with future production with the latest discontinuation news of the SARB017.


Looks like thats the option since I can't seem to find the Seiko D3A7AB bracelet for the SARB017.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

pokpok said:


> Looks like thats the option since I can't seem to find the Seiko D3A7AB bracelet for the SARB017.


I just got brushed Oyster bracelet w/button champfer last week and the quality is great. Clasp is bigger than I expected, but the bracelet completes look IMO. FYI, I'm pretty sure there is a coupon code for the site too.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This is like the cryptomarket!


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

Y4BBZY said:


> I just got brushed Oyster bracelet w/button champfer last week and the quality is great. Clasp is bigger than I expected, but the bracelet completes look IMO. FYI, I'm pretty sure there is a coupon code for the site too.


What's the coupon code?


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all

I was wondering if the MM300 was discontinued because they are releasing a new model. Isn’t this year the 50th anniversary of when the 6159 was released (in 1968)? And isn’t the MM300 based on the 6159? Basel is coming up in a month. Let’s see what new models they release.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Pez83 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was wondering if the MM300 was discontinued because they are releasing a new model. Isn't this year the 50th anniversary of when the 6159 was released (in 1968)? And isn't the MM300 based on the 6159? Basel is coming up in a month. Let's see what new models they release.


Well we know of the SLA025, the 6159-700X reissue, so the question is "what will Seiko slot in that $1.5k - $4k range." Possibilities include:

1) MM300 with Sapphire, Prospex Dial, and Ceramic Bezel.

2) A _black-dialed_ SLA017.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

This was one of the best SARB's! The case is outstanding, nice angles and finishing. Pictures just don't do it justice I'm afraid. The hour markers have horizontal grooves cut in the face that capture and reflect back any light at all. I found mine was readable by the light of my digital clock on the nightstand. Or a nightlight. In bright light they sparkle like diamonds.

My two biggest regrets, out of all the watches I have owned and flipped, is selling my 021 and 059.



obomomomo said:


> SARB021. They stopped making those in 2015 or 2016 IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 12930471


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

What if i was all a misunderstood and they did not discontinued !! 

outch !


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> What if i was all a misunderstood and they did not discontinued !!
> 
> outch !


Then Seiko just succeeded in moving a few gross tons of inventory within a 24 period : P


----------



## Bquin (Feb 27, 2018)

Well I've been a lurker and now I'm officially posting for the first time.

I was eye balling these SARBs thinking I'd buy one in the summer and another next winter, andddd I totally just panic bought both the 033 and 017. 

Time to get a little frugal for a few months lol.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Bquin, I new as well.Welcome!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Posted elsewhere but Ratuken Global has 20% cash back through ebates and a ¥1500 coupon which brings the price of a new SARB to somewhere in the $240-250 range.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the SARB order.



Bquin said:


> Well I've been a lurker and now I'm officially posting for the first time.
> 
> I was eye balling these SARBs thinking I'd buy one in the summer and another next winter, andddd I totally just panic bought both the 033 and 017.
> 
> Time to get a little frugal for a few months lol.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Bquin said:


> Well I've been a lurker and now I'm officially posting for the first time.
> 
> I was eye balling these SARBs thinking I'd buy one in the summer and another next winter, andddd I totally just panic bought both the 033 and 017.
> 
> Time to get a little frugal for a few months lol.


Then get off this site. RUN, DON'T WALK!


----------



## CyanideAndHappiness (Jun 13, 2017)

I already have too many watches, but I've always been a fan of the cream dial on the SARB035.

I am 99 percent sure that if Seiko redesigns this watch it will be 40mm or larger. Which sucks!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Folllowing the trend of the MM300, do you think the tunas will suffer the same fate? Remove the marinemaster text and replaxe with an X? They are labeled in the same category....

Also, there is the digital lineup of alpinists in the prospex category, is it possible that they rebrand the sarb017 into that lineup?


----------



## Baxter (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm living in Japan and even here stock is really starting to tighten up. Managed to get a SARB017 and SARB035 for $600 combined which I'm stoked about! Will add them to my SARB065 to round out the collection.

At the same time I'm really looking forward to what they will announce next. The recent additions to the Presage line have been great. Do yourself a favor and check out the SARX045 in person. Photos do not do the dial justice.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Marrin said:


> Come on people BUY BUY BUY!!!!
> 
> Haha, I am seriously thiniingtof getting a SARB017 now
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

rfortson said:


> View attachment 12933111


Great reference. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Just bought the SBDX017 from Ebay japan vendor. Cant wait to get this! Been on the fence to get the Marine Master for so long!!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Well...I “was” going to purchase a SNDX017 late this year/early next year but now that Seiko has decided to discontinue it it is likely the price will go through the roof. If Seiko decides to bring it back without the Prospex “X” anywhere on it I will still be interested. If it comes back with the “X” on the dial I won’t be interested

Thank Seiko...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I don’t care for the X(which is actually PS for ProSpex), but I can’t believe it’s that much of a deal breaker.


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone have hypotheses about whether this price spike will be long term? Or is it only short term FUD?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New bracelet option from Strapcode, in which made me to purchase this bracelet with the Alpinist...


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, I'm not a two-tone kind of guy, but that's gorgeous.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

94rsa said:


> Anyone have hypotheses about whether this price spike will be long term? Or is it only short term FUD?


My gut feeling, that after new stock sells out, that a good condition Alpinist will go for $400ish for quite some time . 033's /035' a bit less. Maybe around $350.


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

uplockjock said:


> My gut feeling, that after new stock sells out, that a good condition Alpinist will go for $400ish for quite some time . 033's /035' a bit less. Maybe around $350.


Sounds high, but will be cool to see this play out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

AD says they are still available to order from Seiko so they must still have some in inventory stock.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> AD says they are still available to order from Seiko so they must still have some in inventory stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I have been wondering if Seiko has stock in warehouses yet to be delivered to distributors. If we start to see the models come back in stock at the on-line dealers it will be a sign that another wave of inventory was still available.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

uplockjock said:


> My gut feeling, that after new stock sells out, that a good condition Alpinist will go for $400ish for quite some time . 033's /035' a bit less. Maybe around $350.


I think that's very low. The SARG009 was a $350 watch new. After stock sold out prices doubled. I saw people PAYING $700+ for them.

It will be the same with the SARB017 but probably not as much the SARB033/035 because there are other current offerings from Seiko which are similar.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks Obama.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Premise said:


> I don't care for the X(which is actually PS for ProSpex), but I can't believe it's that much of a deal breaker.


But...why mess with something that is already perfect?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

rosborn said:


> But...why mess with something that is already perfect?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If your talking.g about the MM300 it is far from perfect. First of all I am a big seiko diver fan ,I have 70 + of them

The issue I have with the MM300 is the bezel insert and how very easy it is to scratch.Out of all my Seiko divers that are on constant rotation it has the easiest to mark bezel insert out of them all.
Both my MM300 have scratches that are very annoying though I am always very careful when wearing them.

If Seiko are to replace the MM300 then I hope there will be a significant upgrade to the insert to bring it into line with other divers at that price point. The lacquer finish does look brilliant but is just too soft to resist getting marked.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

davym2112 said:


> If your talking.g about the MM300 it is far from perfect. First of all I am a big seiko diver fan ,I have 70 + of them
> 
> The issue I have with the MM300 is the bezel insert and how very easy it is to scratch.Out of all my Seiko divers that are on constant rotation it has the easiest to mark bezel insert out of them all.
> Both my MM300 have scratches that are very annoying though I am always very careful when wearing them.
> ...


You hope...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

All 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

It's absolutely hilarious how flustered people get over an "X" on the dial. 

That's a dealbreaker? That's REALLY nitpicking.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I think that's very low. The SARG009 was a $350 watch new. After stock sold out prices doubled. I saw people PAYING $700+ for them.
> 
> It will be the same with the SARB017 but probably not as much the SARB033/035 because there are other current offerings from Seiko which are similar.


The reason I don't think they will go as high as the Sarge's is that there are far more Alpinist's and Sarbs out in the marketplace. The Sarg wasn't a big mover to begin with. Just a gut feeling though


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious how flustered people get over an "X" on the dial.
> 
> That's a dealbreaker? That's REALLY nitpicking.


The script on a watch is huge with me. It either appeals to you or it doesn't. Why would anyone buy a watch that doesn't appeal to them.


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

uplockjock said:


> The script on a watch is huge with me. It either appeals to you or it doesn't. Why would anyone buy a watch that doesn't appeal to them.


Some people get blinded by brands recognition or hype so they will still get something even though they have stuff they don't like on the dial because they feel it's ok because it's an iconic watch or something. For example I find the skeleton hands on the smp retarded (skeleton hands on a diver..) so even though I love the watch, I can't buy one , because every time I would look at it, something would be bothering me. Don't like the rolex cathedral hands or snowflake hands either.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> The reason I don't think they will go as high as the Sarge's is that there are far more Alpinist's and Sarbs out in the marketplace. The Sarg wasn't a big mover to begin with. Just a gut feeling though


Totally agree. People are underestimating how many SARB 17/33/35 are out there. These watches were adopted by the enthusiast community and recommended by sites like Hodinkee and other style blogs. Check how many Youtube videos there are. Many people ended up buying them as gifts on advice etc. because of all the attention. The SARGs never got all that, so many fewer out there. Now add the fact that you have speculators scooping up SARBs to keep NOS and they will be much more available after discontinuation than the SARGs.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Totally agree. People are underestimating how many SARB 17/33/35 are out there. These watches were adopted by the enthusiast community and recommended by sites like Hodinkee and other style blogs. Check how many Youtube videos there are. Many people ended up buying them as gifts on advice etc. because of all the attention. The SARGs never got all that, so many fewer out there. Now add the fact that you have speculators scooping up SARBs to keep NOS and they will be much more available after discontinuation than the SARGs.


Also, the SARBs have been in production for a decade. I believe the SARGs we're only made for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious how flustered people get over an "X" on the dial.
> 
> That's a dealbreaker? That's REALLY nitpicking.


Um yes?
These are small luxury objects. It's all about the details.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Um yes?
> These are small luxury objects. It's all about the details.


That's called being fussy.

What if it checks all the boxes except you're looking for, but it has an X on the dial? You're going to pass it over. FOMO city.

I guess more for the rest of us type B personalities who don't care about a single character on a dial ?


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

alexus87 said:


> https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara
> 
> As per Seiya's post apparently Seiko is discontinuing some of their most popular models.
> 
> ...


Is there any other source other than seiyajapan mentioning the sarb035 being discontinued? Some Youtube channels mention it but they base it on seiyajapan's post. Seems like a good way for Seiya to increase their sales...please let me know if you know of a different source/Seiko confirming this.


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

Is there a source other than seiyajapan confirming the sarbs being discontinued? Some YouTube channels mention it but they quote Seiyajapan... Also I'm new to this forum so I might've posted this twice - my bad!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

basview said:


> Is there any other source other than seiyajapan mentioning the sarb035 being discontinued? Some Youtube channels mention it but they base it on seiyajapan's post. Seems like a good way for Seiya to increase their sales...please let me know if you know of a different source/Seiko confirming this.


They're an AD and have been right about disco'd models in the past.


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

EasyMoneyJones said:


> They're an AD and have been right about disco'd models in the past.


Thanks I guess I will have to order a 035 then. Just wish it came without lume and with a "snowflake dial". Looking for something more like the sarx055, but with the sarb size... sigh

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

basview said:


> Thanks I guess I will have to order a 035 then. Just wish it came without lume and with a "snowflake dial". Looking for something more like the sarx055, but with the sarb size... sigh
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Heard some bad stuff about the bracelet of the sarb035 though, lot of spacing between the actual watch and the bracelet. Or is that not the case

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

shelfcompact said:


> Um yes?
> These are small luxury objects. It's all about the details.


This.

X logo will bother me on a MM300 knowing that the discontinued versions say Marinemaster on them.


----------



## Patatoo (Feb 20, 2018)

What a pity, the SARB033 is on the top of my Wish List and since the news of it getting discontinued, I've been really tempted to get one before the prices start skyrocketing. *But*, I keep telling myself I should wait and see what Seiko comes up with. They might just change the reference, and I'd have paid already a higer price for virtually the same watch. They might also introduce slight modifications (for better or worse, who knows) or worst case scenario, it may be discontinued without replacement for good.

Sad thing, because I really wanted a dressier watch for around 300-350 euros and the SARB line was the best choice. Welp, I'll have to start looking for alternatives!


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

Patatoo said:


> What a pity, the SARB033 is on the top of my Wish List and since the news of it getting discontinued, I've been really tempted to get one before the prices start skyrocketing. *But*, I keep telling myself I should wait and see what Seiko comes up with. They might just change the reference, and I'd have paid already a higer price for virtually the same watch. They might also introduce slight modifications (for better or worse, who knows) or worst case scenario, it may be discontinued without replacement for good.
> 
> Sad thing, because I really wanted a dressier watch for around 300-350 euros and the SARB line was the best choice. Welp, I'll have to start looking for alternatives!


same here! - I wanna buy the sarb035 now, but if they come out with a similar one with a snowflake dial, better bracelet...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

basview said:


> same here! - I wanna buy the sarb035 now, but if they come out with a similar one with a snowflake dial, better bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yep. Same. I own the Alpinist, and would like the SARX055, but it's just too big. I would like an upgraded SARB with (at least) a SARX bracelet. 100-150€/$ more, not a big deal.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Just to clarify, Seiya is not an AD, but he is completely reputable. He would not post a discontinuation lightly as his reputation and future sales in general are staked on it.


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

Deep.Eye said:


> Yep. Same. I own the Alpinist, and would like the SARX055, but it's just too big. I would like an upgraded SARB with (at least) a SARX bracelet. 100-150€/$ more, not a big deal.


any idea on when Seiko announces new models? since they won't be discontinuing the sarx055 anytime soon, that's the one I'll get if I don't like that new "sarb"

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious how flustered people get over an "X" on the dial.
> 
> That's a dealbreaker? That's REALLY nitpicking.


It's not nitpicking at all in my opinion. Like some who hated the new text on the pelagos as they felt it was like a story worth of text. Just like some love certain watches but somthing as small as a second or minute hand can put them off. The X on the dial is a massive deal breaker for me. I will not be buying a new MM300 regardless of ceramic or sapphire or both if it were to have an x on the dial and not marinemaster automatic professional 300m


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

basview said:


> any idea on when Seiko announces new models?


I have no idea. It'll be my birthday in about 3 months, so i hope it'll be soon  .


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's called being fussy.
> 
> What if it checks all the boxes except you're looking for, but it has an X on the dial? You're going to pass it over. FOMO city.
> 
> I guess more for the rest of us type B personalities who don't care about a single character on a dial ��


If I don't like the dial, it's not checking all the boxes.
Luckily, the SBDX001/017 exists.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

basview said:


> same here! - I wanna buy the sarb035 now, but if they come out with a similar one with a snowflake dial, better bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


IMHO, The sarbs were a heck of a lot of watch for the money. in Seiko's eyes, perhaps too much watch for the money. My prediction is there will be no 6r15 at this pricepoint ever again.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

basview said:


> Is there any other source other than seiyajapan mentioning the sarb035 being discontinued? Some Youtube channels mention it but they base it on seiyajapan's post. Seems like a good way for Seiya to increase their sales...please let me know if you know of a different source/Seiko confirming this.


My friend is an AD,That's where I get most of my JDM Seiko's from and release dates/prices for this years models. I won't betray his trust by publishing pdf catalogues and price lists online.

He can't get anything official to say any of the watches have been discontinued and is getting a confirmation of stock available.

Take from that what you will....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

davym2112 said:


> If your talking.g about the MM300 it is far from perfect. First of all I am a big seiko diver fan ,I have 70 + of them
> 
> The issue I have with the MM300 is the bezel insert and how very easy it is to scratch.Out of all my Seiko divers that are on constant rotation it has the easiest to mark bezel insert out of them all.
> Both my MM300 have scratches that are very annoying though I am always very careful when wearing them.
> ...


Totally agree it's much too easy to scratch and a weak point of the MM300. Of all my divers I'm most careful with the MM but the odd mark or two is inevitable. The good thing is that scratches are easy to polish out, I use Meguiars PlastX which is a gentle polish designed for clear plastic. A small amount of very gentle rubbing with a cotton bud will clear little scratches almost like magic. If they reintroduce it with a ceramic bezel I hope it can be retrofitted so I can order one.

Meanwhile I've placed an order for the Alpinist, cost an extra $100, *sigh*.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

The X is subjective. 
Commentary on liking or disliking the X is really no different to me than the subsequent commentary on that commentary.
It bugs you or it doesn't. The internet can get a bit annoying if/when people seem to be declaring these subjective things to be universal truths, but in most cases people just want or need to vent for themselves personally.

Some people get really bent out of shape about the X on the crown. They buy an older model or swap crowns. The X on the crown doesn't bother me at all. I won't go out of my way to avoid it. I guess dials are just more attention-centric to me. I see so many iconic and classic dials of all these amazing watches on the internet... the SEIKO logo is the same. The indices and hands are usually the same. The addition of the X more or less affects me as a brazen billboard would in the middle of an otherwise beautiful landscape. It doesn't ruin anything... I'd just prefer it weren't there.

Totally get that others won't see it that way, and even that some people are more fascinated by crowns than I am, and hence why the X on the crown bothers them.

I really really like the pics I see of the mm300s on this board and I've been drawn to it for quite some time. I think there's a good chance that I will eventually have one.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

In case someone was insterested, the SARBS are again available at Seiya. Just ordered a 033, just for the sake of it  .


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Stock seems to be improving on ebay. 29 new listings compared to like 15 earlier in the week. I wouldnt rush out to buy now if I were you. Prices will probably fall once things settle down and more supply than demand.


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

situ said:


> Stock seems to be improving on ebay. 29 new listings compared to like 15 earlier in the week. I wouldnt rush out to buy now if I were you. Prices will probably fall once things settle down and more supply than demand.


My thoughts exactly. Rarity is what would cause the increased prices to sustain and these have been in production for a while.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

phorty said:


> My thoughts exactly. Rarity is what would cause the increased prices to sustain and these have been in production for a while.


For the next month or so we should see some prices stabilizing and dropping back down to normal levels.

I think that's probably all due to back stock from Seiko, and that will be the last wave before prices start to gradually increase.

Look what happened to the monster. In 2016 I bought an SRP315 for $250 on bracelet. In 2017 the same model was $350, and now they're completely sold out everywhere.

EDIT: I need to eat my words. A new batch of old stock SRP315 are on eBay for sub $250 pricing


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For the next month or so we should see some prices stabilizing and dropping back down to normal levels.
> 
> I think that's probably all due to back stock from Seiko, and that will be the last wave before prices start to gradually increase.
> 
> ...


A lot of people will be watching the prices, that's for sure

I like your login by the way. I've had a 93 Vermillion Red notch since 2008, my 6th or 7th fox body in the last 20 years.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

basview said:


> Is there a source other than seiyajapan confirming the sarbs being discontinued? Some YouTube channels mention it but they quote Seiyajapan... Also I'm new to this forum so I might've posted this twice - my bad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Chino watch is an authorized Seiko dealer in Tokyo. They list the SARB033/35 as discontinued.

SARB033 SARB035 AUTOMATIC


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

phorty said:


> A lot of people will be watching the prices, that's for sure
> 
> I like your login by the way. I've had a 93 Vermillion Red notch since 2008, my 6th or 7th fox body in the last 20 years.


Unfortunately I sold my 93 a long time ago and it's since been hacked up and turned into a turbo car which makes me sad.

When I had it, it was just a mild HCI car with 40P heads, TFS1 cam, and Edelbrock intake. And a few suspension mods here and there. It was fun while I had it 



mi6_ said:


> Chino watch is an authorized Seiko dealer in Tokyo. They list the SARB033/35 as discontinued.
> 
> SARB033 SARB035 AUTOMATIC


Yeah same with the SARB017 - they're also marked as discontinued.

They're definitely done manufacturing them. Now it's just a question of how much stock there is and how quickly stock will run out.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

situ said:


> Stock seems to be improving on ebay. 29 new listings compared to like 15 earlier in the week. I wouldnt rush out to buy now if I were you. Prices will probably fall once things settle down and more supply than demand.


I've always bought from Seiya, and from what i see, his prices are more or less steady. Also, with elections in EU this week, the €/$ exchange may soon turn to worse (depends on the outcome), so i didn't want to gamble on that.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just a heads up for any looking for these SARB’s. Long Island Watch just got a shipment of SARB033/35 and SARB017 in. $389 for the SARB033/35 and $479 for the SARB017. Not sure if it’s the last time Marc will get these so I snapped up a SARB033 before the price goes through the roof.

Anyone who thinks Seiko is going to replace these models with better versions is delusional. Both will likely get the 4R35, Hardlex crystals, bracelets with folded end links and probably a price increase. I doubt any Seiko 6R15 models with sapphire crystal will be this cheap in the future. Not to mention these are bout the only dressywatches left in the under 40mm size. I absolutely love watches in the 36mm-40mm for my small 6.5” wrist.

Just look at their Divers. A 2nd Gen Monster used to be available for anywhere around $180-$250 US (from authorized Seiko dealers). When they started disappearing the price climbed up into the $350-400 territory. Now all their Divers except maybe the SKX are $300-$400 for a Turtle or Samurai. Seiko’s has really been hiking their prices the last two years with not really any more quality or value for the money. And the fact they can’t align a freaking chapter ring makes these price increases even more dissapointing.


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

My Seiko SARB035 is in the mail. I haven't actually seen the watch yet in person but if it looks as good as it does in the pictures I will be very pleased


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Just a heads up for any looking for these SARB's. Long Island Watch just got a shipment of SARB033/35 and SARB017 in. $389 for the SARB033/35 and $479 for the SARB017. Not sure if it's the last time Marc will get these so I snapped up a SARB033 before the price goes through the roof.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Seiko is going to replace these models with better versions is delusional. Both will likely get the 4R35, Hardlex crystals, bracelets with folded end links and probably a price increase. I doubt any Seiko 6R15 models with sapphire crystal will be this cheap in the future. Not to mention these are bout the only dressywatches left in the under 40mm size. I absolutely love watches in the 36mm-40mm for my small 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Just look at their Divers. A 2nd Gen Monster used to be available for anywhere around $180-$250 US (from authorized Seiko dealers). When they started disappearing the price climbed up into the $350-400 territory. Now all their Divers except maybe the SKX are $300-$400 for a Turtle or Samurai. Seiko's has really been hiking their prices the last two years with not really any more quality or value for the money. And the fact they can't align a freaking chapter ring makes these price increases even more dissapointing.


Baaah I live in NY so dont want to be paying taxes.


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> Just a heads up for any looking for these SARB's. Long Island Watch just got a shipment of SARB033/35 and SARB017 in. $389 for the SARB033/35 and $479 for the SARB017. Not sure if it's the last time Marc will get these so I snapped up a SARB033 before the price goes through the roof.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Seiko is going to replace these models with better versions is delusional. Both will likely get the 4R35, Hardlex crystals, bracelets with folded end links and probably a price increase. I doubt any Seiko 6R15 models with sapphire crystal will be this cheap in the future. Not to mention these are bout the only dressywatches left in the under 40mm size. I absolutely love watches in the 36mm-40mm for my small 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Just look at their Divers. A 2nd Gen Monster used to be available for anywhere around $180-$250 US (from authorized Seiko dealers). When they started disappearing the price climbed up into the $350-400 territory. Now all their Divers except maybe the SKX are $300-$400 for a Turtle or Samurai. Seiko's has really been hiking their prices the last two years with not really any more quality or value for the money. And the fact they can't align a freaking chapter ring makes these price increases even more dissapointing.


can't make up my mind, wouldn't mind getting a SARB035 but not sure if it's going to get any usage from me as I have a SARG011 and a SARB017 on its way.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

situ said:


> Baaah I live in NY so dont want to be paying taxes.


In Italy i pay roughly 22-23% in taxes, and it's almost 100% sure the package goes trough customs. So the advantage of superior purchasing power of the € over the $ is eaten up by the taxes.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Just a heads up for any looking for these SARB's. Long Island Watch just got a shipment of SARB033/35 and SARB017 in. $389 for the SARB033/35 and $479 for the SARB017. Not sure if it's the last time Marc will get these so I snapped up a SARB033 before the price goes through the roof.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Seiko is going to replace these models with better versions is delusional. Both will likely get the 4R35, Hardlex crystals, bracelets with folded end links and probably a price increase. I doubt any Seiko 6R15 models with sapphire crystal will be this cheap in the future. Not to mention these are bout the only dressywatches left in the under 40mm size. I absolutely love watches in the 36mm-40mm for my small 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Just look at their Divers. A 2nd Gen Monster used to be available for anywhere around $180-$250 US (from authorized Seiko dealers). When they started disappearing the price climbed up into the $350-400 territory. Now all their Divers except maybe the SKX are $300-$400 for a Turtle or Samurai. Seiko's has really been hiking their prices the last two years with not really any more quality or value for the money. And the fact they can't align a freaking chapter ring makes these price increases even more dissapointing.


Baaah I live in NY so dont want to be paying taxes.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

earl.dieta said:


> can't make up my mind, wouldn't mind getting a SARB035 but not sure if it's going to get any usage from me as I have a SARG011 and a SARB017 on its way.


It seems Sarb 017 are the more sought after option. Not sure if it is due to lower supply or more people buying it.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

If Seiko removes the "Automatic" script font on the dial and replaces it with "Presage" on a re-release, I will not be a happy camper!


----------



## javito (Mar 1, 2018)

Me too!!! I have 2 SARB017, one unused and the other in the rotation but in mint conditions, I baby too much my watches. Now I'm hesitate about to get or not the MM300....


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

alexus87 said:


> https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara
> 
> As per Seiya's post apparently Seiko is discontinuing some of their most popular models.
> 
> ...


I was really thinking of stepping into a higher end watch... Seiko MM 300 has been a dream watch for years. But that requires a bit of savings for me.

Tough decisions...

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

The 017s can still be had at sub-$400 inclusive of shipping if you look harder.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wait, were these the last of the SARB prefix? Was the MM300 the last active mass production model in Marine Master line?


----------



## Skylight (Feb 26, 2018)

Curious, how much was a Seiko Alphanist SARB017 when it first came out?


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Skylight said:


> Curious, how much was a Seiko Alphanist SARB017 when it first came out?


In 2006, there were the SARB013, 015 (both on bracelet) and SARB017 on leather. I've found a picture of a 013 on bracelet, with the price of 55.000 yen. The oldest exchange rate i can find only goes back 10y, about 1-75/$-Yen. It was pricey.

Edit. 
*A post on a french forum , october 2006 : from 440 to 480$. *


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

mazman01 said:


> So what if sapphire shatters. It's unlikely to happen. I'd rather that small risk than hardlex which can scratch with daily wear. Having said that the hardlex isn't a deal breaker.


I have 6105, 6309x2, 7002, SKX007, SBDX001 (from 2003). All have their original crystals and have been worn to do everything from stack firewood, to lake snorkeling, to mowing the lawn, working on my car, etc. MM300 crystal does not have scratch on it, and has only been serviced once, in 2014. You'll note below that while scratched, the bezel insert is still perfectly legible, and from most angles/lighting conditions looks flawless. The photo on the left (against old office carpeting) was taken in April 2014, the day it returned from Japan. The photo on the right was taken April 20 2017, the day I finally tried it on a NATO.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I have been on the fence about the SARB017 for a while, like years, maybe I will have to get a hold of one before too long.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Darwin said:


> mazman01 said:
> 
> 
> > So what if sapphire shatters. It's unlikely to happen. I'd rather that small risk than hardlex which can scratch with daily wear. Having said that the hardlex isn't a deal breaker.
> ...


Why did you decide to service it in the end? Was the power reserve poor or time keeping bad?

What accuracy did the watch come back at and did they replace any parts


----------



## MrPawter (Mar 3, 2018)

The Seiko SARB017 would definitely be a cult classic a few years down the road..


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

Ben93 said:


> My Seiko SARB035 is in the mail. I haven't actually seen the watch yet in person but if it looks as good as it does in the pictures I will be very pleased


Same here! Can't wait to actually see it in person 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> Why did you decide to service it in the end? Was the power reserve poor or time keeping bad?
> 
> What accuracy did the watch come back at and did they replace any parts


It was the crown that prompted me to send it in in the end. It only took about one turn to screw it down. I sent it in to have that corrected and asked for a servicing. When it went in it was running +1.5 seconds a day and power reserve was over 40 hours. It came back running <+ 1 second a day and it's stayed there ever since. Power reserve was unchanged. I was very happy that they didn't do any cosmetic stuff (my completely original vintage 1958 Rolex went into an RSC and came back polished and relumed and with modern crystal and crown installed, which weren't necessary on a dress watch, IMHO, and none of which I had asked for. Live and learn) but disappointed that there was no breakdown as to what was done, so I don't know if anything was replaced. Four years ago, it came back with improved crown action (it took about 2 to 2.5 turns of the crown to screw it down). I've been ultra careful with the crown since, but today I can't tell much difference to the crown action prior to sending it off. Doesn't fee like it takes much more than a turn to seat. If I am REALLY careful and pay attention to counting, I can convince myself that it still takes two turns to seat... I live with it. The crown and tube on the early SBDX001 are a pretty well known issue and I am positive that I haven't stripped this one, so every so often I floss the exposed tube threads and am careful with it. The deepest I ever go with it is about 10 to 15 feet to the bottom of the swimming area at a local lake and I haven't had any issues with it.

Servicing wasn't that difficult - I sent it to Odyssey Time in Ontario (Seiko's official service centre in Canada) and they took care of shipping it to Japan. All in it was just over $600 CDN including the shipping to Odyssey.


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Still plenty of stocks where I live (all from gray market dealers). Will be snagging one up soon. Definitely future classic indeed


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Sarb017, the price seems to have reach a hiatus at approx 430$


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*A/B Test*

If you like or want *SARB033* more, like this pic. |>

If you like or want SARB035 more, like the pic below.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*A/B Test*

If you like or want *SARB035* more, like this pic. |>

If you like or want SARB033 more, like the pic above.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Premium Green :-!


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello
I see SARB017 it's out of stock online! Is there any possibility to restock it ? Seiya, Longisland, Shoppinginjapan etc
Thanks


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Bought to made a killing but it seems that they are everywhere.
May have to keep them for myself.
Cream is nice.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

cristu said:


> Hello
> I see SARB017 it's out of stock online! Is there any possibility to restock it ? Seiya, Longisland, Shoppinginjapan etc
> Thanks


Gnomon watches about 430 incl free shipping via dhl

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Quincas said:


> Gnomon watches about 430 incl free shipping via dhl
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what about custom ?


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> what about custom ?


What do you mean by "custom"?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Quincas said:


> What do you mean by "custom"?


us to canada custom ...


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

allanzzz said:


> Bought to made a killing but it seems that they are everywhere.
> May have to keep them for myself.
> Cream is nice.


They've been available for around 10 years, so there will be more than enough to go around.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Posted this in another thread:

I just got a SARB035 for $311 with free shipping from Japan Online Store. Great seller.

Seiko Automatic Watches SARB035 | Japan-OnlineStore.com


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Got my SARB017 in the mail today. It wasn't the greatest deal of all time but it wasn't the worst either.

Definitely excited to get it on the strapcode oyster and have it never leave my wrist


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Been off the watch forum for awhile, focusing on guns & knives, and this is what I come back to??? :-s

But c'mon, we all knew this would happen.

_"Chukituu" _(To dump all the good ones.)

It's the way of Seiko. :-(

The Sumo will be next. Just sayin'

Well, 3 items off my wishlist. Done. Gone. Buh- bye. Seeya. Including my grail, MM300. (Moment of silence, please ...) I didn't even own one, and I'm upset. Damn, not the MarineMaster.

Is nothing sacred, Seiko?

Of course not.

I've no doubt but that the successor to the -017 will be an aesthetic abomination. Even if it isn't, it won't be a MarineMaster.

So, I'll buy a Sumo, maybe a Blumo or blue Turtle and then...well, then pretty much done with Seiko.

In theory, at least, I will now have more funds available for the Sinn 104 & 556i.

Not sour grapes, just...gotta move on. What's done is done. Still lovin' my A35, 013 & PMMM.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Got my SARB017 in the mail today. It wasn't the greatest deal of all time but it wasn't the worst either.
> 
> Definitely excited to get it on the strapcode oyster and have it never leave my wrist


what kind of a deal ?
care to share ?


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> us to canada custom ...


Sorry i have no idea how much


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

For fellow EU peeps, gizmo-outlets is still selling the SARB033 for £263, the 035 for £270 and the 017 for £339 on ebay.co.uk. Free shipping and no taxes/import charges within the EU as they ship from Ireland.


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Collecting my SARB017 in 12 hours, and I cant wait!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Been off the watch forum for awhile, focusing on guns & knives,


you mean against the NRA and all that guns nonsense!!!!!!


----------



## Bquin (Feb 27, 2018)

Officially got both my Sarb033 and 017 in the mail and I LOVE them.

Wore the Alpinist on a decently long flight from east to west coast today and couldn't stop staring at it the entire time.

I definitely didn't get deals on either of these (as I said before, I panic bought), but I had a positive experience with the sellers below:

033 was $335 from gizmo-outlets
017 was $450 from premium japan


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

Received my Alpinist and she's a beaut.
If I have to stick with only 1 or 2 watches, this would be on the top


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Done with Seiko after a Sumo and Turtle and ready to move on? Sounds like GS to me...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Anecdotally an office colleague of mine (and an occasional poster here) who refused asking price of $1650 for my mint 2 years old SBDX017 MM300 3 months ago, just offered me $1800 cash in hand. LOL.

I said no thank you, I want to see how the whole thing around 001/017 being discontinued pans out in the end


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MrDanno said:


> Perhaps Seiko finally realized how under priced these are. Best quality you can get for around $300 imo. Slap Swiss on the dial and they're probably closer to $1000. Love my 035 and now maybe I need to finally buy a 033 too.


Let's not get carried away, I used to own both the SARB033 and SARB035, and while they offer compelling value propositions, brands like Tissot and Hamilton offer pretty compelling values as well. In particular, the 6R15 suffers from positional variance and isochronism, and I would much prefer a watch with an ETA 2824-2 or a Miyota 9015. I'm also not fond of the awkward gap between the endlink and the first bracelet link.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

mleok said:


> Let's not get carried away, I used to own both the SARB033 and SARB035, and while they offer compelling value propositions, brands like Tissot and Hamilton offer pretty compelling values as well. In particular, the 6R15 suffers from positional variance and isochronism, and I would much prefer a watch with an ETA 2824-2 or a Miyota 9015. I'm also not fond of the awkward gap between the endlink and the first bracelet link.


Tissot and Hamilton certainly offer some great values too, but I still think the Sarbs are (were I guess) a superb value. I'm hard pressed to think of any watch as nice you could routinely find new for around 300. Maybe the khaki field and vissodate?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

what is going to be the next watch that gets axed?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

allanzzz said:


> what is going to be the next watch that gets axed?


If I had to take my best guess it would be the Sumo.

Sub $500 and it uses a 6R15 which is out of alignment with what Seiko is trying to do. Pretty much everything sub $500 is going to have the 4R35/36.

I think you'll see it axed and see the Turtle, Mini Turtle, and Samurai as their sub $500 divers.


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Found someone selling Sarb033's ridiculously cheap on ebay. Not sure if genuine or if pricing error. Anyway i pushed the buy button and will see what happens. If lucky a Sarb033 for £71, if not a paypal dispute! Link below.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SA...060022?hash=item3f95f8f336:g:ETwAAOSwLx5an526


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

SimonCK said:


> Found someone selling Sarb033's ridiculously cheap on ebay. Not sure if genuine or if pricing error. Anyway i pushed the buy button and will see what happens. If lucky a Sarb033 for £71, if not a paypal dispute! Link below.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SA...060022?hash=item3f95f8f336:g:ETwAAOSwLx5an526


Most likely a compromised ebay account. There is no way anyone would sell the SARB033 for that cheap.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

appleb said:


> Most likely a compromised ebay account. There is no way anyone would sell the SARB033 for that cheap.


Hmmm.. One possible scenario is the seller made some kind of mistake like an inventory mixup with a Seiko 5?

If so the seller's loss would be the buyer's legitimate gain.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MrDanno said:


> Tissot and Hamilton certainly offer some great values too, but I still think the Sarbs are (were I guess) a superb value. I'm hard pressed to think of any watch as nice you could routinely find new for around 300. Maybe the khaki field and vissodate?


I was simply responding to the ridiculous claim that if the SARB033/035 were Swiss, it would command $1000. In fairness, what the SARB033/035 offers is a nicer dial and case, but trades off on the movement, compared to the Swiss competition at a comparable price.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> Hmmm.. One possible scenario is the seller made some kind of mistake like an inventory mixup with a Seiko 5?
> 
> If so the seller's loss would be the buyer's legitimate gain.


This is fraud dont even bother...


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

mleok said:


> I was simply responding to the ridiculous claim that if the SARB033/035 were Swiss, it would command $1000. In fairness, what the SARB033/035 offers is a nicer dial and case, but trades off on the movement, compared to the Swiss competition at a comparable price.


To be fair I did say *closer* to 1000  I'll stand by my opinion that if the sarb were a Swiss made watch it would be more expensive, though I suppose one could say that about any non-Swiss watch. Eta might be a better movement than 6r15 but I don't think it's that much better.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

There is another eBay account that was selling a whole bunch of $98 SARB017s. Certainly looks like someone with some interest in stealing money from Seiko fans/flippers got a hold of some eBay accounts.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

SimonCK said:


> Found someone selling Sarb033's ridiculously cheap on ebay. Not sure if genuine or if pricing error. Anyway i pushed the buy button and will see what happens. If lucky a Sarb033 for £71, if not a paypal dispute! Link below.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SA...060022?hash=item3f95f8f336:g:ETwAAOSwLx5an526


This is indeed a compromised account. 
Buyer beware.... or in short don't waste your time


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MrDanno said:


> To be fair I did say *closer* to 1000  I'll stand by my opinion that if the sarb were a Swiss made watch it would be more expensive, though I suppose one could say that about any non-Swiss watch. Eta might be a better movement than 6r15 but I don't think it's that much better.


If your goal is to say it would be more expensive if it was Swiss then just say that instead of quoting a specific number, otherwise it implies that it would cost that amount if it was Swiss. You could just have easily said the price would be closer to a million dollars and still be correct in a mathematical sense, but misleading nevertheless.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Alpinist is my favorite watch ever under $1,500. I have one that I've worn for years and have traveled with and beat up a bit. I have another one that that I bought a while ago to keep mint as a backup. Glad I picked up both when I did.


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

matthew P said:


> This is indeed a compromised account.
> Buyer beware.... or in short don't waste your time


Indeed it was a compromised account, confirmed by ebay. Payment duly refunded.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

haejuk said:


> There is another eBay account that was selling a whole bunch of $98 SARB017s. Certainly looks like someone with some interest in stealing money from Seiko fans/flippers got a hold of some eBay accounts.


Fools rush in where angels fear to tread.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Supplies or listings seems to be steadily increasing on Ebay for the 3 Sarb models. Surprisingly, the 035 has the lowest availability but also at the lowest price of the 3. If I was the sellers, I would dump them at the lowest price possible. Doubt the value will increase with such high availability.


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

so i got the sarb, and im kinda not in love with it, this might be a catch and release for me! lol its fairly small, and it wears small, im gonna have to sleep on it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I am disappointed. Discontinuing this models have only one reason. They want to get more money for 6R15 models and sell SARBs like at 1000 euros. I am disappointed.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

johnMcKlane said:


> you mean against the NRA and all that guns nonsense!!!!!!


Nah, this was before the unfortunate events down in Fl. Just my usual bouncing back and forth between hobbies.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> I am disappointed. Discontinuing this models have only one reason. They want to get more money for 6R15 models and sell SARBs like at 1000 euros. I am disappointed.


Well if that is indeed the case, wouldnt these SARBs go up in value automagically? Say $750?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> Done with Seiko after a Sumo and Turtle and ready to move on? Sounds like GS to me...


Please don't give me any ideas!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I started getting into watches as the SCVS013/015, the Superior line, the SARB027/029/032 and the SARB Alpinists were discontinued and it greatly informed my affordable grail list. Maybe the end of the SARBs and Spirit Mechanical line is another generational shift.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Noticed my SARB033 glowing after arriving home tonight.


----------



## Artytime (Jun 4, 2015)

Very disappointed, but elated I picked up aSARB017 a year ago. Hardly left my wrist since. I feel any replacement will be either a downgrade or out of my price range. I would do a 4R in the same vein, but it would have to be less, a bit less than say a Hamilton Khaki (on sale). My next Seiko will likely be a SKX013. I lack much disposable income.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys, this code goes active tomorrow but it's 20% off anything at eBay. Up to a $100 discount.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Make what you will of this.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey everyone. 

So the Sarb I bought is short two pins and collars. Seiko wants a fortune for them. I found pins / collars on eBay for 10 bucks each but how would I know if they fit? Otherwise vthr cheapest I can find them is 35 each. 

Thank you


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Orderer a 033 and 017 last night ....already shipped .... cannot apply 20% coupon ....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I've owned 2 Alpinists. Still have one, and also own a 065 Cocktail my wife gifted me last year. So I have the Alpinist and the Cocktail so missing a 035/033 in my collection.

Just ordered a 035 off ebay BNIB for $276 with a 20% off code. Can't wait!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I am in the same boat being 2 pins/collars short on an MM300. No idea where to find them, but very interested to find out.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

This may have already been brought up, but if they're putting that similar dial in the SPB077 / SPB079 then they really may NOT continue a mm300 in a fashion that many of us expect (mm300 with X on the dial.)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

I keep seeing mention of a (special edition?) MM300 without "marine master" on the dial. I've been away from the forum for a while and am a bit out of the loop. Model number?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

cwik said:


> I keep seeing mention of a (special edition?) MM300 without "marine master" on the dial. I've been away from the forum for a while and am a bit out of the loop. Model number?


SLA025 (the black one without mm)
SLA019 (the green one with the X and 'professional')


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Seiko is discontinuing some best value watches. It's so sad. I've had my share of SARBs, and they are nice watches indeed.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

double post. Sorry.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

haejuk said:


> I am in the same boat being 2 pins/collars short on an MM300. No idea where to find them, but very interested to find out.


If you are wiling to pay for it, you could contact one of the JDM sellers, Higuchi, Seiya or Chino. I remember bending one of my pins for the Seiko SUMO SBDC003 a few years ago and contacted Higuchi Japan to acquire one for me. I had to pay, but he just included the shipping it with a follow up purchase I made soon after. He sent an extra pair of Pins and Collars. I don't know if the Seiko Service centres in North America would carry them. It could be worth a shot contacting them, or checking out eBay as well.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

banderor said:


> View attachment 12963317


The date is surrounded in red ??


----------



## javito (Mar 1, 2018)

mefuzzy said:


> Make what you will of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think about the Seiko's Deutschland reply??


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> The date is surrounded in red ??


Wearing red flannel shirt when I took that pic. :-d


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

banderor said:


> Wearing red flannel shirt when I took that pic. :-d


LOL i took mine and take lots of pictures in different angle too see if i was missing something !!!


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, the discontinuation will certainly make it hard for me to look for another SARB to tinker with


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

banderor said:


> View attachment 12963317


This is one of the best pictures of a SARB I've ever seen! Very nice! Almost makes me regret having ordered the white dial 035 rather than 033. But I'm lacking more white dials in my collection so it'll grow on me too.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

shelfcompact said:


> Hey guys, this code goes active tomorrow but it's 20% off anything at eBay. Up to a $100 discount.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html


I want to thank you for that helpful post, it saved me $70 on a SARB033!!

Does that 20% off coupon happen at certain times of the year consistently?


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

jhacker said:


> I want to thank you for that helpful post, it saved me $70 on a SARB033!!
> 
> Does that 20% off coupon happen at certain times of the year consistently?


This is the first time in my many years of using eBay that I've seen them do a site wide promo like that.
I hope it becomes a regular thing!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

KogKiller said:


> This is one of the best pictures of a SARB I've ever seen! Very nice! Almost makes me regret having ordered the white dial 035 rather than 033. But I'm lacking more white dials in my collection so it'll grow on me too.


Thanks! I also got the white dial 035 as well. The hands on it are amazing, always visible in any light. Can't go wrong with either one. :-!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mynameisjeff (Jan 27, 2018)

Was on the fence about getting a Sarb033, prices going to go up up up now.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

It's funny because when I was in a Seiko outlet in Japan last November, I saw the SARB 033/035/017/065 and MM300 on sale. I opted to save my money for the SBDC053 but damn I wish I had bought em all at that time.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Apparently, they are not discontinuing the Sarb017, people. It was just a rumour!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Apparently, they are not discontinuing the Sarb017, people. It was just a rumour!


Apparently they are ... i was told by long island watch that it was announced ...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> Apparently they are ... i was told by long island watch that it was announced ...


Read, the big seiko Alpinist thread.... seiko themselves returned a letter voicing they were continuing production of the model.


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

allanzzz said:


> Bought to made a killing but it seems that they are everywhere.
> May have to keep them for myself.
> Cream is nice.


You don't think a new line will outcompete?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Read, the big seiko Alpinist thread.... seiko themselves returned a letter voicing they were continuing production of the model.


Maybe im in denial !


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> Maybe im in denial !


Well... it's certainly a confusing situation. Hard to know what's what, now.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Read, the big seiko Alpinist thread.... seiko themselves returned a letter voicing they were continuing production of the model.


Well that's a bit of a shock. I've already ordered mine as a panic buy at $70 over what it was.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

double post.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

obomomomo said:


> Well that's a bit of a shock. I've already ordered mine as a panic buy at $70 over what it was.


If it's any consolation the 017 price has been on the rise for a while now. I believe since the 065 was discontinued. Also many Youtubers have been bringing attention to the SARB line up, increasing demand over the years.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

So here is what i paid:

250$ for the 033
345$ for the 035 (miss the ebay 20% by 5 days) 
421$ for the 017 (miss the ebay 20% by one )

all in 3 weeks ...

i need to stay out of this forum !


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Apparently, they are not discontinuing the Sarb017, people. It was just a rumour!





johnMcKlane said:


> Apparently they are ... i was told by long island watch that it was announced ...


Seiko, please stop.
Just give us an answer about all the rumored watches,
SARB033
SARB017
MM300


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> Seiko, please stop.
> Just give us an answer about all the rumored watches,
> SARB033
> SARB017
> MM300


Don't forget about the SARB035!!

Seriously with the discontinued rumors I am thinking of picking up another SARB033 as a spare for a later date... Trying to resist... If they are disco'd I don't think there will be another 38mm 6R15 watch under $500 from Seiko to replace it. I think the next step up is the SARX035 at 40mm which is OK but $798 is pretty tough on my wallet.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

jhacker said:


> Don't forget about the SARB035!!
> 
> Seriously with the discontinued rumors I am thinking of picking up another SARB033 as a spare for a later date... Trying to resist... If they are disco'd I don't think there will be another 38mm 6R15 watch under $500 from Seiko to replace it. I think the next step up is the SARX035 at 40mm which is OK but $798 is pretty tough on my wallet.


That why i bought the trilogy !


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

#2808


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Look what this thread did to me. I love it but I may have to let it go and leave the seiko section too. This place is gonna get me into so much trouble.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

situ said:


> Look what this thread did to me. I love it but I may have to let it go and leave the seiko section too. This place is gonna get me into so much trouble.


dont get into trouble .... send it to me !! 
.
.
.
.
.
.

enjoy it !!


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm with ya...I bought all those over the past couple months too. I seriously need a break...and an MM300, then I'd be done. Ha!



johnMcKlane said:


> So here is what i paid:
> 
> 250$ for the 033
> 345$ for the 035 (miss the ebay 20% by 5 days)
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I've been debating if I should pick on of these up for some time now. Are they really that fantastic? I haven't heard a lot of bad things about them. However most people are pretty biased concerning Seikos.



Y4BBZY said:


> Just picked up both the SARB033 and SARB035 for a great price, amazing quality, definitely the best time to buy before prices go up. Also have the SARB017 and the discontinued SARB065. Sad to see these SARBs get discontinued but I am interested in seeing whats coming out next.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

farquha said:


> I've been debating if I should pick on of these up for some time now. Are they really that fantastic? I haven't heard a lot of bad things about them. However most people are pretty biased concerning Seikos.


Yes they are:
saphire glass
premium movement
really nice finish
low price

you could wait for another ebay discount....


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> Yes they are:
> saphire glass
> premium movement
> really nice finish
> ...


If they have another 20% off ebay coupon I will buy another one of the SARB's probably a 035 since I don't have one of those yet.

Just got my 033 today and it is a stunner!!


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

I bought a sarb033 and the honeymoon ended pretty quick actually. Hands are too short.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Vermonster said:


> I bought a sarb033 and the honeymoon ended pretty quick actually. Hands are too short.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


My watch collection is always looks for donations ; )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tusco (Mar 23, 2010)

I have tried to understand if the discontinuation is just a rumor or not but I don't find a definitive answer. Have you one?


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Vermonster said:


> I bought a sarb033 and the honeymoon ended pretty quick actually. Hands are too short.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


How much longer do you want them to be?


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> How much longer do you want them to be?


Actually I was thinking about my Tissot Visodate. I didn't like the lume on the sarb033. A don't like a dress watch with lume.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> How much longer do you want them to be?


Thats one funny comment !


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Vermonster said:


> Actually I was thinking about my Tissot Visodate. I didn't like the lume on the sarb033. A don't like a dress watch with lume.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


To be honest, I don't see the SARB033 as a dress watch. A dress watch is like a Cocktail Time offering, maybe something in gold with a rich leather strap. The SARB033 is a nice "all-rounder" type of watch. Literally a stylish everyday watch in my mind.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12980213


That's a really interesting NATO strap, where is it from?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> To be honest, I don't see the SARB033 as a dress watch. A dress watch is like a Cocktail Time offering, maybe something in gold with a rich leather strap. The SARB033 is a nice "all-rounder" type of watch. Literally a stylish everyday watch in my mind.


Agreed, I don't think of a watch on a bracelet as a dress watch. A SARB033 is a dressy everyday watch.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Could not resist and ordered a Sarb033.
Just came in today. Got lucky, the bracelet is fitting nicely after removing two links and one change in the microadjustment.

What a great watch! I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> Could not resist and ordered a Sarb033.
> Just came in today. Got lucky, the bracelet is fitting nicely after removing two links and one change in the microadjustment.
> 
> What a great watch! I am really enjoying it so far.
> ...


Sharp looking watch for sure. I have one of those too, and a 017 hopefully on its way. Amazing that we see so many complaints of Seiko QC with some really bad chapter ring misalignments on their divers yet I've never come across the same complaint on the SARB or SAxx range, and if so it must be extremely rare. They seem to take extra care to make sure those are aligned properly and shows Seiko can do it if they want to.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I hope so. I've heard some 6r15's in the Sarbs failing within the first year. I guess these things happen. Still a very tempting offering.



obomomomo said:


> Sharp looking watch for sure. I have one of those too, and a 017 hopefully on its way. Amazing that we see so many complaints of Seiko QC with some really bad chapter ring misalignments on their divers yet I've never come across the same complaint on the SARB or SAxx range, and if so it must be extremely rare. They seem to take extra care to make sure those are aligned properly and shows Seiko can do it if they want to.


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

.




















Just picked up a SARB035 on a Hirsch strap today. Very impressed so far


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

s2kstephen said:


> .
> 
> Just picked up a SARB035 on a Hirsch strap today. Very impressed so far


That's the Hirsch Liberty if I'm not mistaken? I just bought one for my 035, waiting for it to arrive... looks like I won't be disappointed!


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

algoth said:


> That's the Hirsch Liberty if I'm not mistaken? I just bought one for my 035, waiting for it to arrive... looks like I won't be disappointed!


You're correct - Hirsch Liberty. You'll be very happy!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

farquha said:


> I hope so. I've heard some 6r15's in the Sarbs failing within the first year. I guess these things happen. Still a very tempting offering.


I've have had more 6R15s than girlfriends (yes, more then two) and none have failed or so heartlessly took me for granted. The early 6R15A and 6R15B were imprecise and maddening to regulate but I find them to be quite reliable. Then again, I can have a few dozen and it would still be as negligible of a sample size as one that failed on someone else.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> farquha said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so. I've heard some 6r15's in the Sarbs failing within the first year. I guess these things happen. Still a very tempting offering.
> ...


Well said!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mleok said:


> That's a really interesting NATO strap, where is it from?


I purchase this strap on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GIP3GEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

anrex said:


> I purchase this strap on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GIP3GEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Wrong strap, this should be the right one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016JO4YB6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Are there any other green sunburst and gold seikos? (That's not the cartoon watch/Fossil watch sized recraft)


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

GarageBoy said:


> Are there any other green sunburst and gold seikos? (That's not the cartoon watch/Fossil watch sized recraft)


Jade Monster.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

anrex said:


> Wrong strap, this should be the right one
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016JO4YB6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Very nice!
Thank you.
They are $5.25 less per strap, with free shipping, on eBay right now btw.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

The MM300 is officially gone from the Seiko Japan site

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/lineup


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> The MM300 is officially gone from the Seiko Japan site
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/lineup


I am really glad I finally purchased my MM300 a couple weeks ago. Had to pull the trigger once the news broke out.


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

Just purchased my wife a forum members 035, she’s excited to get it, I’m excited for her to wear a better watch then her timex quartz ones (no disrespect) 


Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Patatoo (Feb 20, 2018)

Welp, finally pulled the trigger and bought the 033! I was on my wish list for some time so I'm glad I got one before stock starts running low and prices increase. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> The MM300 is officially gone from the Seiko Japan site
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/lineup


I've been looking for that (apparent) confirmation, thanks...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

What I really want is a silver sunburst dial SARB. Are you listening Seiko?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

The SARB017 supply is increasing on ebay, sadly. In a way.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

situ said:


> The SARB017 supply is increasing on ebay, sadly. In a way.


yeah ! you are right ... at a higher price !


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Noooooooooo... The SBDX017 is my top most wanted watch, but I have other priorities right now... I hope they only release a new model with some small improvements while respecting the timeless design (and I hope they keep the X out of the dial).


----------



## kentjb (Dec 26, 2017)

I was going to buy the new Hamilton Khaki but decided to buy the SARB033 instead, this will be my first Seiko that's not a Seiko 5 and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> What I really want is a silver sunburst dial SARB. Are you listening Seiko?


Its called the cocktail time no? Sarb065


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

DarthVedder said:


> I hope they keep the X out of the dial.


There's no chance it won't have the Prospex logo on the dial, after seeing the new green one. If they replace it with something as similar as possible, then it'll be the same as the green one, just in black.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there any news on the SARBs?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> is there any news on the SARBs?


*The first rule of Sarb's Club* is: you do not talk about *Sarb's Club*.

The second *rule of Sarb's Club* is: you DO NOT talk about *Sarb's **Club*!


----------

